# Moped - Schalten



## ReakMirak (17. April 2009)

hi buffed-community,

ich habe vor kurzem meinen moped führerschein gemacht... das problem is dass ich bei den praxis stunden nur mit einem automatik roller fahren durfte. automatik find ich zwar ziemlich angenehm aber leider gibt es keine "gatschhuper"(motocross bike) mit automatik. Also muss ich mir zwangsläufig eins mit schaltung kaufen. Könnte mir vielleicht ein paar Tipps geben wie man richtig schaltet und vor allem wie man wieder richtig runtere schaltet??

freue mich auf eure antworten.....


lg


----------



## Stancer (17. April 2009)

Naja mit der linken Hand betätigst du die Kupplung und mim linken Fuß die Gänge.

Es ist eigentlich nicht schwer. Links hast du nen Pedal, nach unten drücken heisst "1 Gang runter" nach oben drücken heisst "1 Gang rauf"

Die Anordnung der Gänge ist : 1 - N - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6

D.h. der Leerlauf (kann man auch als 1,5. Gang bezeichnen) liegt zwischen dem 1. und 2. Gang. Bei der Fahrt wird der Leerlauf aber automatisch übersprungen, nur wenn man ganz sachte hoch bzw. runter schaltet landet man da drin.

Ansonsten wie beim Auto : Gas, Kupplung kommen lassen, Kupplung raus und Gas geben, Kupplung ziehen, Gang hoch, Kupplung rein usw.
Bei manchen Motorrädern isses theoretisch gar nicht notwendig die Kupplung zu ziehen. Bei meinem kann ich z.b. die Gänge einfach so reintreten. Ist aber nicht sehr Materialschonend. Runterschalten ist nix anderes wobei man mit gezogener Kupplung auch direkt Gänge überspringen kann. Also z.b. wenn man scharf bremsen, kupplung ziehen und direkt entsprechend oft nach unten tippen.

Anfänger haben meistens Probleme damit während der Fahrt zu wissen in welchem Gang sie sich gerade befinden. Manche Motorräder haben dafür extra ne Ganganzeige oder lassen sich damit nachrüsten. Normal muss der Fahrer sich aber selber merken in welchem Gang er gerade fährt !

Beim Motorrad geht das alles etwas flotter und geschmeidiger, da man die Kupplung ja mit der linken Hand bedient und man dort deutlich mehr Feingefühl hat als wie beim Auto mit dem Fuß.


BTW : Wie kann man auf nem Automatikroller nen Motorrad Führerschein machen, wenn man später richtige Motorräder fahren will ? Größter Schwachsinn wie ich finde, denn gerade die Fahrstunden in der Fahrschule auf ner 250er, 300er oder 600er sind Goldwert !!!


----------



## LordofDemons (17. April 2009)

und du hast NIE den fahrlehrer gefragt wie man mit einem normalen Roller schaltet?


----------



## Stancer (17. April 2009)

Ansonsten hier nochn Video wo es erklärt wird :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJPh72OLMm0


----------



## Asoriel (17. April 2009)

na, wahrscheinlich macht er auf nem 50ccm-Fön den Führerschein und will dann eine Cross-Maschine mit 50ccm welche aber eben Gänge/manuelle Schaltung haben.

Ist aber nix schweres, daran gewöhnt man sich.


----------



## Stancer (17. April 2009)

Mhhh stimmt...jetzt wo ich seinen Post nochma lese redet er vermutlich garnicht von großen Maschinen, sondern von so kleine Möhren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja ändert aber nix. Schaltung ist bei allen Motorrädern gleich.


----------



## Terrorsatan (17. April 2009)

außer bei Chinesischen Pocket Bikes  ;DD


----------



## ReakMirak (17. April 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> und du hast NIE den fahrlehrer gefragt wie man mit einem normalen Roller schaltet?



naja das problem war die einzelstunden MUSSTE ich mit nem roller machen(die roller sind fast immer automatik) und in der grp-stunde gabs keien mopeds mit gangschaltung,   deswegen war ich noch nie mit ganschaltung gefahren

danke für die nette anleitung un JA es is 'nur' ein 50ccm

hab mich mittlerweile schon entschieden

Yamaha 50DT X 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (17. April 2009)

hehe, ich hab hier ne Zündapp C50 Super stehen, auch mit (ursprünglich) 50 bzw. 49ccm. Mittlerweile dürften es wohl 60ccm sein, weil der Zylinder total ausgebrannt ist Das Ding ist Baujahr '73 und läuft und läuft und läuft. Mittlerweile sind 65.000km auf dem Ding, die einzigen Austauschteile waren Schläuche, Reifen, Auspuff und Zündkerzen, aber die Mechanik ist absolut robust.


----------



## Stancer (18. April 2009)

Ich kauf mir in den nächsten 2-3 Wochen ne Kawasaki ZZR 1400 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kommt drauf an wie schnell ich mein altes Motorrad los werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrawns (20. April 2009)

Irgendwie lustig, weil ich vor ein paar Tagen auch zu dem Thema rumgegooglet habe. Dabei habe ich nicht mal einen Führerschein dafür, geschweige denn eine Maschine. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die "Kupplung" ist immer dieser linke Hebel, der aussieht wie eine Handbremse? Dachte das wäre so Fahrrad-like: links und rechts eine Bremse!? Aber vermutlich ist eine Bremse am Vorderrad eh keine gute Idee. Ist ja schon beim Fahrrad heikel. Man bremst also mit dem rechten?


----------



## Broesl (20. April 2009)

Thrawns schrieb:


> Irgendwie lustig, weil ich vor ein paar Tagen auch zu dem Thema rumgegooglet habe. Dabei habe ich nicht mal einen Führerschein dafür, geschweige denn eine Maschine.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Rechts hast du die Vorderbremse, links die Kupplung und für die Hinterbremse hast du nen Fußhebel rechts.



Mfg Broesl



EDIT: 

Vorderbremse ist auch die wichtigere, kann man nicht wirklich mitm Fahrrad vergleichen, wa rbeim L15 Moped sogar ne eigen Frage wie bremse ich um so schnell und effektiv wie möglich zu stehen, kalare Antwort: Mit Voder und Hinter aber mehr mit Vorderbremse. Allerdings aufpassen bei Rutschgefahr, den Grip auf der Vorderachse zu verlieren ist für jedes Moped/Motorrad fatal, da du ohne Antrieb auch keine Traktion hast. Hab mir so vor 3 Wochen den Meniscus zerstört bei nem Mopedunfall. bye


----------



## Falathrim (21. April 2009)

Thrawns schrieb:


> Irgendwie lustig, weil ich vor ein paar Tagen auch zu dem Thema rumgegooglet habe. Dabei habe ich nicht mal einen Führerschein dafür, geschweige denn eine Maschine.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das hält den Ghostrider auch nicht davon ab, einer der besten Motorradfahrer der Welt zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (21. April 2009)

LoL. Und da soll ma noch einer sagen, bei buffed gibts keine interessanten Threads. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würd mir auf jeden Fall auch 'ne Kiste mit Schaltung holen, egal ob Moped, Motorrad oder Auto. Das gehört einfach zum Fahrgefühl dazu.

Aber ich denke mit dem richtigen schalten wirste deine Erfahrungen machen müssen und 'ne Zeit brauchen, bis du'n Feeling dafür hast. Dazu gehören auch diverse Schaltfehler. Am besten auf nem Parkplatz - oder 'ner Wiese, falls dich der "Gaul" mal abwirft - üben üben üben üben ... 

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Qonix (21. April 2009)

Thrawns schrieb:


> Und die "Kupplung" ist immer dieser linke Hebel, der aussieht wie eine Handbremse? Dachte das wäre so Fahrrad-like: links und rechts eine Bremse!? Aber vermutlich ist eine Bremse am Vorderrad eh keine gute Idee. Ist ja schon beim Fahrrad heikel. Man bremst also mit dem rechten?


Rechte Hand -> Vorderbremse
Rechter Fuss-> Hinterbremse

Das verhältnis beim Bremsen sollte so 80 - 20 / 70 - 30 von Vorderbremese zu Hinterbremse sein. Das heisst man bremst viel mehr mit der Vorderbremse. Zum Teil sogar nur mit der Vorderbremse. Sollte man aber in Kurve noch Nachbremsen müssen (was schon mal ein riesen Fehler ist), gilt NUR Hinterbremse, NIEMALS Vorderbremse.


----------



## Stancer (21. April 2009)

Ist ja einfache Physik. Beim Bremsen verlagert sich das Gewicht nach vorne und das Hinterrad wird entlastet und damit sinkt auch die Bodenhaftung des Hinterrades und damit eine deutlich geringere Bremswirkung.
Das Hinterrad blockiert dazu extrem schnell, sofern man kein ABS hat. Das Vorderrad dagegen blockiert eigentlich nur bei Aquaplaning oder Kies und wenn es das tut kann man sich schonmal geistig auf einen Sturz einstellen. Wenn das Vorderrad blockiert werden die Kreiselkräfte, die das Motorrad im Gleichgewicht und gestreckt halten abrupt unterbrochen, das Vorderrad tanzt nach links und rechts und das Motorrad fällt um.


----------



## Qonix (21. April 2009)

Das lent man sehr schön in den Fahrstunden beim bremsen auf Kies.


----------



## Broesl (21. April 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Das lent man sehr schön in den Fahrstunden beim bremsen auf Kies.



Ihr provoziert nen Sturz in den Fahrstunden ?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Mfg Broesl


----------



## Davatar (21. April 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Das hält den Ghostrider auch nicht davon ab, einer der besten Motorradfahrer der Welt zu sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und vor allem tot zu sein...

Aber mal ne andere Frage: wenn man beim Auto den Führerschein im Automatikgetriebe macht darf man nur Automaten fahren (so hats mir zumindest damals mein Fahrlehrer gesagt, keine Ahnung ob das stimmt, hab nen normalen Führerschein). Ist das dann beim Motorrad anders?


----------



## Qonix (21. April 2009)

Broesl schrieb:


> Ihr provoziert nen Sturz in den Fahrstunden ?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gehört zu Ausbildung, zumindest bei uns in der Schweiz.

Aber wer bei weniger als 10 kmh und man bremst ja selber, auf die Fresse fliegt, sollte die Finger vom Motorradfahren lassen. Ausserdem soll man nur sehr kurz die Bremse voll ziehen um etws zu rutschen und nicht bis zum Stillstand.


----------



## Stancer (21. April 2009)

Moderne Motorräder haben ja mittlerweile auch serienmäßig ABS. Bei meiner Fazer, die ich Freitag verkaufen werde, hat mir das einige Male den hintern gerettet. 

Z.b. fuhr ich in ne Kurve und dann plötzlich ganze Fahrbahn voll Kies. In Schräglage übern Kies wäre der Abflug sicher gewesen, Gegenverkehr war frei, also Maschine aufgerichtet. Klar fuhr ich nun wieder fast gerade und bewegte mich dementsprechend richtung Fahrbahnrand. Entsprechend musste ich auf dem Kies bremsen und da merkte ich erstmals wie das ABS am Vorderrad richtig arbeitet.
Ohne ABS hätte es mich 100%ig hingelegt.


----------



## cM2003 (21. April 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Ich kauf mir in den nächsten 2-3 Wochen ne Kawasaki ZZR 1400
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Gefällt mir nicht 
Meine (allerdings in Schwarz) <3: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber Geschmäcker sind ja bekanntlich verschieden.


----------



## Stancer (21. April 2009)

Naja die ZZR ist wesentlich Tourentauglicher als eine reine Rennmaschine wie die Fireblade. Die Fahrhaltung ist zwar eher sportlich aber nicht so extrem, das einem nach 1 Std der Rücken weh tut und darauf lege ich auch viel Wert. Plane im Sommer eine etwas längere Tour und muss dann auch entsprechend Gepäck mitnehmen. Bei ner Rennmaschine hat man dafür ja keine Möglichkeit.

Bin die ZZR letztes WE schon Probegefahren und bekam das Grinsen nicht mehr aus meinem Gesicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Unterer Drehzahl Bereich total weich und lieb und ab 8000 Umdrehungen beamt es dich weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (21. April 2009)

Mein Fahrlehrer hilft mir bzw uns bei allen Problemen.
Wir konnten einfach hingehen, wenn wir irgend was hatten und er hat uns immer kostenlos geholfen.
Z.B. bei Strafzetteln, Punktesystemen usw.

Wenn du mit deinem Dingn icht zurecht kommst geh einfach zur Fahrschule und frag jmd, der Klasse A ausbildet und auch die Fahrstunden macht. Die helfen ganz bestimmt weiter und du bist garantiert auf der sicheren Seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten üben üben üben =D

LG
Nira ^-^


----------



## Thrawns (21. April 2009)

Wie teuer ist Klasse A eigentlich so durchschnittlich?
- Fahrschule (Stunden, Prüfungsgebühren, usw.)
- Schutzkleidung

Und wie viel schluckt so eine "normale" Maschine an Sprit und wie viel kostet Versicherung im Jahr?


----------



## Stancer (21. April 2009)

Also für den Führerschein kann man glaube ich so 1000-1500&#8364; einrechnen.

Naja der Verbrauch richtet sich ganz nach der Maschine und Fahrweise. Sportmaschinen haben normal einen höheren Verbrauch als Tourer oder Chopper.
Fahre momentan noch ne 600er Fazer von Yamaha mit 98PS und die verbraucht so 5-6Liter/100Km. Die meisten Touringmotorräder liegen so in dem Bereich zwischen 4-6 Litern.
Sporttourer und Supersportler gehen dann schonmal auf 8-9L/100Km hoch und wer mit nem Supersportler mit 250Km/h permanent auf der Autobahn fährt kann nach 150Km tanken, wenn man bedenkt das die meisten Bikes nen Tank um die 20 Liter haben. Die ZZR 1400, die ich mir holen werde, hat 193 PS und kommt da schon auf gute 8 Liter

Versicherung bezahle ich in SF Klasse 7 (40%) momentan mit Teilkasko etwa 190&#8364; im Jahr. Anders als beim Auto sind die Motorräder nicht einer Statistik verschieden eingestuft (Fahrzeuge die statistisch mehr Unfälle haben kosten mehr), sondern es rechnet sich rein nach den PS. Die ZZR wird mich etwa 250&#8364; im Jahr an Versicherung kosten

Schutzkleidung kommt auch drauf an was man fährt. Bei Supersportlern kann man davon ausgehen, das man auch eine entsprechende Fahrweise hat und da muss man dann schon 1000&#8364; für die Ausrüstung einplanen....mindestens. 500-600&#8364; für die Lederkombi, 200-300&#8364; für den Helm, Nierengurt+Rückenprotektor 50-100&#8364;, Handschuhe 50-100&#8364;, Stiefel 150&#8364;.

Will man dagegen nur gemütlich über die Landstraße Cruisen und hat eher eine ruhige Fahrweise empfiehlt sich eher Textilkombi, da es auch bequemer ist. Gute Textilkombis gibt es bereits für 200-300&#8364;, Helm würde ich aber auch nicht am falschen Ende sparen immerhin ist das Teil eure Lebensversicherung.

ne billige Ausrüstung kriegt man für 500&#8364;, Schutzfaktor = null
Mittelmäßige-guter Schutz gibts für 1000&#8364;-1500&#8364;
Hoher bis maximaler Schutz kriegt man für 2500&#8364; und mehr.

Bei Highend wäre dann sowas wie Maßgeschneideter Anzug aus Kängeruhleder mit drin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und bloss net auf die idee kommen in Jeans zu fahren. In der Stadt ist das noch ok, aber auf ner richtigen Tour kann das tödlich sein. Ne Jeans hält nix ab und ist nach 1m rutschen durchgescheuert. Die Klamotten sollen eine 2. Haut sein, damit ihr eure eigene behaltet ! Letztlich trägt man die Klamotten ja nur, wenn man sich mal lang legt. Das kann am 1. Tag passieren aber auch erst nach 10 jahren oder gar nicht aber wenn es passiert, ist man froh das man die Schutzkleidung hat.

Motorradfahren ist nen recht teures Hobby aber dafür machts auch endlos Spass. Zudem hält so ne Ausrüstung sehr lange.


----------



## cM2003 (21. April 2009)

Motorrad fahren ist um längen günstiger als Auto fahren 
Das einzige was teuer ist sind die Klamotten, die du beim Auto nicht brauchst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab vor JAHREN (Gott bin ich schon alt) für meinen A1 glaube 1800 DM bezahlt. Meine Schutzkleidung hat ca. 2000 DM gekostet, da ich schon damals gute Kleidung haben wollte. Naja, eigentlich die Mutter, aber naja... 
Wobei ich keine Lederkombi wollte, sondern Stoff. Jacke 600, Hose 500, Helm 400 oder 450 (Klapphelm), sonstige Extras (Handschuhe, Schuhe, Nierengurt, zweites Visier, etc) ca. 300. Alles in DM. Das Zeug hab ich heute noch und sieht immernoch gut aus, trotz eines bösen Motorradunfalls nach nur 3 Monaten.

Motorrad hab ich mir eine Honda XLR geholt für nur 1800 DM, was in anbetracht der nur 4000km echt wenig war. Naja, gehalten hats ca. 3 Monate, bis mir ein Fuchs vors Motorrad rannte aufm Weg zur Arbeit, ich in die Leitplanke und 4 Wochen ins Krankenhaus.
Ich kann nur noch laufen, weil ich Sicherheitsschuhe an hatte! Daher kann ich jedem nur raten, unterschätzt auch bei noch so kleinen Motorrädern nicht den Schaden den ihr nehmen könntet. Von dem Schuh war nichts mehr übrig...

Naja alles in allem lag ich wohl bei 6000 DM. Für 3 Monate dies gehalten hat ne Menge Kohle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber dafür mit 18 keine Probezeit gehabt und durfte alles offen fahren ^^

Bezüglich des Motorrads haste wohl recht. Wobei mir der Rücken net wirklich nach einer Stunde weh tut. Es ist halt kein so entspanntes fahren wie mit meiner 125er Chopper 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (22. April 2009)

Das schlechteste was man machen kann, ist bei der Schutzkleidung zu sparen. Denn das alles ist deine einzige Lebensversicherung bei einem Unfall. Das Motorrad wird dich nicht beschützen wie das Auto. 

Bei Supersportlern ist eine Lederkombi pflicht. Bei allem darunter kann man auch nur Stoffschutzkleidung tragen. Neu gibt es auch Jenas die keflarverstärkt sind. Solche hab ich auch. Sehr gemütlich zum fahren. Es ist aber klar, dass sobald ich ein grosse Maschine habe werde, ich mir auch eine Lederkombi zulegen werde. Natürlich wäre es auch jetzt schon besser eine Lederkombi zu haben, da gibt es nichts dagegen zu sagen. Aber noch fahre ich nicht mit 100 kmh durch die Berge und mit 300 kmh auf der Autobahn. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (22. April 2009)

NAja bisher auf meiner 600er bin ich komplett auf Textil gefahren, sehr angenehm zum Touren.

Bei der 1400er werd ich mir ne Lederkombi kaufen und plane momentan mit 600-800&#8364; für die Kombi. Textilkleidung beginnt aber einer Geschwindigkeit von über 100Km/h doch ordentlich an zu flattern und das wirkt sich auf die Fahrstabilität aus. Ne eng am Körper liegende Lederkombi flattert nicht.

Nochmal zu den Kosten :

Es kommen dann ja auch noch so Kosten wie Reinigungsmittel hinzu. Ihr glaubt ja garnet wie viele Pflegeprodukte es für Motorräder gibt. Abdeckplane, ggf. nen Diebstahlschutz braucht man auch. Seitenkoffer sind auch Teuer, sofern man gute will und und und.
Dann ist da noch der Reifenverschleiss. Bei meiner 600er haben die Reifen 11500Km gehalten und damit war ich sehr gut und bin sehr sanft gefahren. Kenne einige, die schon nach 7000Km wechseln mussten.
Wer sehr sportlich unterwegs ist wechselt sogar alle 4000Km die Reifen und da ist man dann jedesmal mit 300&#8364; dabei.
Dann noch die jährlichen Inspektionen, die je nach Modell und Art der Inspektion mit 100-400&#8364; zu Buche schlagen. Ich empfehle sowieso jedem diese Inspektionen machen zu lassen. Wenn euch bei 150km/h irgendwas kaputt geht, weil ihr keine Inspektion gemacht hab, und ihr deswegen nen Abflug macht verzeiht ihr euch das nie.
Man kann sich jedenfalls dumm und dämlich zahlen, wenn man will. Der Katalog von dem Ausrüster "Louis" ist z.b. über 1000 Seiten dick. Voll mit allem möglichen Kram rund ums Motorrad.

Nochwas zur Versicherung : Haftpflicht und Teilkasko sind normal recht günstig. Dafür ist die Vollkasko unbezahlbar, einfach weil die Versicherungen da von der erhöhten Gefähedung der Motorradfahrer ausgehen. Mit einem Motorrad isses schließlich leichter sich lang zu machen oder von der Straße abzukommen.

Hier mal was meine ZZR in SF7 kosten wird :

Haftpflicht	94,88 EUR
Teilkasko ohne SB	462,96 EUR	
Teilkasko mit EUR 150,- SB	299,55 EUR	
Teilkasko mit EUR 250,- SB	285,49 EUR	
Teilkasko mit EUR 500,- SB	185,39 EUR	
VK mit EUR 300,- SB / TK ohne SB	1.665,20 EUR	
VK mit EUR 300,- SB / TK mit EUR 150,- SB	1.476,93 EUR	
VK mit EUR 500,- SB / TK mit EUR 250,- SB	989,96 EUR	
VK mit EUR 1.500,- SB / TK mit EUR 250,- SB	847,04 EUR	
VK mit EUR 2.500,- SB / TK mit EUR 250,- SB	777,38 EUR

Muss mal schauen ob ich vielleicht ne günstigere Versicherung finde, wobei meine schon eine der günstigsten ist.


----------



## Niranda (22. April 2009)

Bedenket auch, das im "normalen Führerschein" - also Klasse B Klasse A schon drinne ist, also wird das sogesehen günstiger, als wenn man A und dann B macht. Begleitendes Fahren ab 17Jahren kann man schon mit 16,5 Jahren anfangen.

Zudem gilt bei den Kosten zu vergleichen, das man:
a) mit dem Auto einfach mehr mitbekommt
b) mit dem Motorad nur 1/2 jahr fahren kann wegen Winter =P
c) Motorrad schön im Regen fahren muss toll sein =)
d) die eigene Sicherheit (knautschzonen und sunn kram)

LG
Nira ^.^


----------



## Stancer (22. April 2009)

Wie meinst du das, das im "normalen" Führerschein A schon drin ist ? Von den Theoriestunden vielleicht aber mit einem Autoführerschein darf man nur 2Räder bis 50cm³ fahren und nicht schneller als 45Km/h
Begleitendes Fahren gibt es für Motorrad desweiteren auch nicht. Da müsste dann ja immer einer als Sozius hinten drauf sitzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab das jetzt von dir so verstanden, das man mit dem normalen B-Schein auch Motorräder fahren darf, was aber nicht so ist.
Die Motorradklassen A1 und A haben nen eigenen Theorieteil und auch eigene praktische Prüfung.

A1 : Ab 16 jahre und bis 125cm³, bis 18 Jahre max. 80Km/h

A : Unter 25 Jahre 2 Jahre beschränkt auf 34PS , Ab 25Jahre unbeschränkt


----------



## Qonix (22. April 2009)

Ihr habt in Deutschland eine eigene Theorieprüfung für die Klassen A und A1??  Wie aufwendig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (22. April 2009)

Naja Theorieprüfung für A/A1 besteht aus einem normalen B-Bogen und ein Zusatzbogen für Motorrad.

Weiss jetzt nicht genau wie es heute ist, wenn man A und B gleichzeitig macht ob man dann nur 1 B-Bogen ausfüllen muss oder 2. Meine aber nur 1.


----------



## Niranda (22. April 2009)

Wenn man A macht, hat man A,
Wenn man B macht, hat man A und B..

also immer das, was darunter liegt.. mit LKW kannste auch pkw, motorad usw. fahren.. usw..


----------



## Stancer (22. April 2009)

Aber nicht in Deutschland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit LKW darf man auch Auto fahren das stimmt, aber nicht Motorrad

Der Grund dafür liegt einfach darin das :

A = Erlaubnis über das führen Einspuriger Fahrzeuge

ab B = Erlaubnis zum führen mehrspuriger Fahrzeuge nach Gewicht

Eine maximal Gewicht gibt es bei Motorrädern nicht. Bei Mehrspurigen Fahrzeugen entscheidet einzig und allein die zul. Gesamtmasse darüber welche Führerscheinklasse erforderlich ist.

B = bis 3,5 T
BE = mit Anhänger über 750Kg
C1 = bis 7,5T
C = bis 40T
CE = Mit Anhänger über 750KG

Ab Klasse D beginnen dann die Fahrzeuge zur Personenbeförderung, also Bus.

Nach deiner Version dürfte man dann ja mit Klasse M (Mofa/roller) auch Motorrad, Auto und LKW bis 40 T mit Anhänger und sogar Bus fahren und das mit 16 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Broesl (22. April 2009)

Hi,

jop is bei uns in Österreich auch so, ergibt doch keinen Sinn, wenn ich Motorrad fahren will muss ich das auch lernen ( auch wenn mans schon kann is ja egal ). 



Mfg Broesl


----------

